
Productive Social Software for your Office.  - yeleti
https://www.peopledock.com
======
yeleti
10 Things You Can Avoid by Using Peopledock.

Box.net, Basecamp, Bugzilla, Yammer, MSN Messenger, Outlook Calendar, Plaxo,
Flickr, Server Crashes, and best of all, Missing Deadlines.

